# bad dreams, 3 weeks clean



## laralovessmoke (Mar 12, 2012)

Three weeks clean, having trouble sleeping and disturbing dreams.  Can't smoke any time soon.  Any advice for dealing with these problems?  Is it all in my head?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't dwell on not being about to smoke, take a looong walk or workout before heading to bed. Yes it's all in your head but our everyminute is in our head. Your brains just readjusting it's self to the absents of chemicals(THC and CBN) in it.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2012)

How much did you smoke on average?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 12, 2012)

i had the same for a while.  try to keep up on good food and lot of liquids.  the bad dreams will pass and grow to be entertaining.

just your brain adapting to the lack of THC and spitting out anxiety because it wants it back (smile).  but it WILL pass...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 12, 2012)

Since marijuana is not chemically or physically addictive I would say, that's sounds incorrect IMO. It doesn't present withdrawal symptoms to my knowledge.

A lot of what happens while you're asleep is dependant on the few hours before you lose consciousness. The slightest feeling in your subconscious can translate into a myriad of visual representation. Even eating or drinking things too close to sleep is cause for less than ideal rest.

If you eat a lot of sugar, or at least a lot near the time you're going to sleep, you don't have the MJ to physically counteract the effects of the sugar. Same goes for drinking soda in large quantities. 

ALSO If you partake in energy drinks on a regular basis, and they contain taurine, cut back on your consumption of that as well. Your body naturally produces it in small quantities so when you drink things like rockstar consistently your body slows production and then if you stop drinking them you'll feel as though someone just beat you half to death with a bag of oranges.


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2012)

psychological or physical... I think nightmares are a pretty common withdrawal symptom.. I had some pretty horrendous nightmares going 'cold turkey'....


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> psychological or physical... I think nightmares are a pretty common withdrawal symptom.. I had some pretty horrendous nightmares going 'cold turkey'....




I just don't think it's a result of the lack of continued input of THC. 

Unless of course your bad dream is that you're about to be killed if your magic bag of weed that is just out of reach can't save you...

The content and context of your dream has a large part to play in the cause behind the negative aspects of the dream.

Analysing dreams isn't too difficult, just search for a dream encyclopaedia, it will outline what certain aspects of your dream can represent to the subconscious mind, and how situations that play out within a dream can string together to form a pattern of thought through disconnected visuals.


----------



## laralovessmoke (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!

OG, I was a daily smoker for twenty years.

I am mourning my favorite thing and just need to get over it!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 12, 2012)

laralovessmoke said:
			
		

> Three weeks clean, having trouble sleeping and disturbing dreams. Can't smoke any time soon. Any advice for dealing with these problems? Is it all in my head?


 
Ifin yur married be havin yur better half slap yual in the side the head when yual start dreamin wakes yual up quick dreams gone. Make sure yual givem a stick to use like my wife does she be slappin me once full of sleep drowel she wasnt impressed of the splatter marks on the wall in the morn. Stick works great ends bad dreams good too. Luck with yur journy friend hopin yual gets through.

BWD


----------



## migia (Mar 12, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> *Since marijuana is not chemically or physically addictive I would say, that's sounds incorrect IMO. It doesn't present withdrawal symptoms to my knowledge.*
> 
> A lot of what happens while you're asleep is dependant on the few hours before you lose consciousness. The slightest feeling in your subconscious can translate into a myriad of visual representation. Even eating or drinking things too close to sleep is cause for less than ideal rest.
> 
> ...



I agree with PartyBro; I am fairly certain that these symptoms are not the *direct* effect of THC (or lack there of). Smoking cannabis does not alter dopamine levels (this is a hormone that is related to the brains reward system), even heavy usage. Chemicals that alter the brains dopamine levels are the ones that manifest the true dependence- i.e. Heroin, Cocaine, and Nicotine (just name a few common ones). Most (of course not all) people should be able to pick-up and let-go of cannabis use with minimal problems (withdraw). 
:icon_smile:

Hope this helps.


----------



## Walker1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why did you quit? Will you ever go back?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 6, 2012)

im on a break myself for about a month now. i did read that sleeping stoned can reduce/hinder REM sleep. if thats true maybe youre just having more dreams overall since you stopped and with that more nightmares.
i had one a while ago where i had been raped so youre not alone:hubba: 
i wouldnt think its any kind of withdrawal though just maybe the change in lifestyle/thoughts during that day, or just coincidence.

also i very rarely remember dreams like maybe 3 a month but i always remember the bad/funny ones.. im sure i forget the nicer ones most of the time.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 7, 2012)

> The dreams that you experience during marijuana withdrawal can be very intense and vivid, and many people (myself included) have had crazy end-of-the-world nightmares. When you smoke a lot of pot, you tend not to dream as much, or at least not remember them, so getting used to dreaming and interpreting dreams takes some time. I have found that my dreams stabilize after about a month, and the bad dreams subside within the first couple weeks.


Quote from Marijuana-addict.com

Trippy dreams are extremely common when quitting heavy mj use, in all that I've read. I experience them as well, every year when I postpone my smoking for a few weeks.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 8, 2012)

I only have horrible dreams when i smoke bud.
No schit batman.
T4


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 8, 2012)

i disagree with pb 420. ive smoked for 25 yrs and have quit a few tmes & yes i think the dreams are from the lack of thc in the system! after a few weeks they dreams will go away. if you smoke long enough pot is addictive, maybe not like blow but it is always in the back of your head = addicted!


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bad dreams when stopping a long term habit are pretty common if not guarenteed, but i would enjoy a good nightmare.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 8, 2012)

man i remember having the same problems when i got locked up going from smoking two three times a day to nothing.this was over 4 years ago and i can still remember a lot of thos dreams very clearly and they were very vivid dreams too cant really recall any other time in my life were i had dreams like that for weeks on end.and after smoking again i can only recall very few dreams.except for winning the lottery in my dream a couple nights ago lol man was i pissed when i woke up from that dream.i remember reading that the cannabis blocks receptors in the brain that has to do with the dream state or somthing like that well thats my two cents


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2012)

I once told a psychiatrist about my bad dreams and they commited him to the funny farm the next day.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^ :rofl:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 10, 2012)

Last time I went on the wagon was for 10 months in 2006-07... I had super vivid dreams and actually enjoyed them a lot.   Weed must put quite a damper on our brain during sleep cuz I never saw such crazy stuff but I enjoyed it...   They never were really 'nightmares.'   In time I found I slept even better off weed than I do when I'm smoking but of course I went right back to being a daily smoker...

:bong:


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 10, 2012)

whatever your mood or life style is, i think plays into the dreams.
so if your running, or scared or all ways fighting, youll have nightmares or bad dreams. when your calm & no stresss, you have fun realistic dreams, imo


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 10, 2012)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Last time I went on the wagon was for 10 months in 2006-07... I had super vivid dreams and actually enjoyed them a lot.   Weed must put quite a damper on our brain during sleep cuz I never saw such crazy stuff but I enjoyed it...   They never were really 'nightmares.'   In time I found I slept even better off weed than I do when I'm smoking but of course I went right back to being a daily smoker...
> 
> :bong:



:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## Diameed (Jun 11, 2012)

This may help however *psychological addiction**can produce Physiological symptoms.

Cannabis contains 483 compounds. At least 80 of these are cannabinoids.

There are still debates on rather delta 8-9 tetrahydrocannabinol can bind with the natural cannabinol receptors found in human and animal brains.

My personal feeling is it can be
psychologically additive in some
people.

Every individual has a unique chemical makeup. So broad brush statements may not apply to all.

Sorry to bore you all*


MARIJUANA ADDICTION

A lot of people say that you cant get addicted to marijuana; but in this case, a lot of people are just plain wrong.
Most people that use marijuana do not become addicted to it, but roughly 10% of marijuana users develop an addiction and that addiction comes with a very real syndrome of withdrawal symptoms that occur with sudden cessation of use.

Many people can use marijuana recreationally, with little apparent harm to health or wellbeing, a substantial minority cannot, and those that become addicted to marijuana use very heavily, and suffer health and quality of life consequences as a result. People addicted to marijuana often have great difficulty quitting on their own and often benefit from participation in an addiction treatment program.

Is Marijuana Addiction Real?

Yes, the American Psychology Association (APA) considers marijuana dependence a real condition and includes it in its handbook of mental disorders, the DSM-IV.

Are You Addicted to Marijuana?

According to the APA, people who meet 3 or more of the following characteristics meet the medical criteria for marijuana addiction

The following addiction criteria are based on those from the DSM-IV Manual of the APA.

Do you have a marijuana tolerance? Do you need a greater amount to get high than you needed when first using?
When you stop using marijuana do you feel withdrawal symptoms? Or, do you take another substance (alcohol, cocaine, opiates, etc.) to keep from feeling marijuana withdrawal symptoms?
Do you often smoke more marijuana in a session or day than you planned on?
Do you often feel like you need to cut back on your use? Or, do you sometimes try to moderate your use (or quit using) and fail?
Does your marijuana habit take up a lot of time, whether it is time spent using, recovering from use, trying to score or getting money to score?
Has your use of marijuana caused you to quit or reduce your involvement in any work, recreational or social activity that used to be important to you?
Do you keep smoking even after realizing that your use of marijuana harms you mentally, psychologically or physically?
The Extent of the Problem

More people enter into public drug treatment for marijuana than for any other illegal drug.*
The Substance Abuse and Mental health Administration (SAMHSA) estimates that about 15 million Americans use marijuana in any given month and that about 4.3 million Americans use the substance at levels consistent with abuse or dependence. Marijuana is, by far, the most commonly used and abused illicit drug in America.
More people get help at publicly funded substance abuse treatment programs in America for marijuana than for any other illicit drug. Marijuana users make up 16.1% of treatment admissions, heroin users make up 13.7% and crack cocaine users make up 9.9%.

What Are the Withdrawal Symptoms of Marijuana?

Those dependent on marijuana will experience a syndrome of withdrawal symptoms when trying to quit using. Marijuana withdrawal symptoms arent life threatening (as with alcohol) nor are they severe (as with heroin or other opiates) but they are uncomfortable, for many they are surprising and they can often lead to relapse. As yet, no medications are available to counter marijuana withdrawal symptoms.

Some of the signs and symptoms of marijuana withdrawal include:

Insomnia (often occurring)
Headache (often occurring)
A loss of appetite
Feelings of restlessness
Irritability (or aggression)
Anxiety
Nausea
Marijuana craving
Marijuana withdrawal symptoms can last with some intensity from a few days to a week.

The Health Consequences of Long Term Marijuana Use

Heavy marijuana use wont damage the body with the severity of drugs like alcohol or cocaine, but using marijuana on a regular basis for a long period of time can have significant health consequences, including:

Cognitive and memory impairments
Lung damage
An increased risk of certain cancers
Lowered fertility
An increased risk of mental illness (particularly an accelerated onset of psychotic disorders)
Decreased immune system functioning
An increased risk of heart attack after smoking
Other possible consequences of heavy long term use include:

Financial problems from the cost of a heavy habit
Legal problems (marijuana remains a controlled substance)
Social/relationship impairments
Employment underperformance
*Marijuana Addiction Treatment

A SAMHSA report on marijuana addiction treatment indicates that:

Many people who use marijuana heavily need or would benefit from addiction treatment
People motivated to quit who get addiction treatment are better able to quit using or reduce consumption than people (also motivated to quit) that dont receive treatment
the more intensive the treatment involvement the better the long term outcome
No medications yet exist for marijuana addiction treatment, but psychosocial treatments work well. Some examples of commonly offered psychosocial treatments include:

Cognitive behavioral therapy
Community reinforcement
Contingency reinforcement
Support group involvement
Treatment is more commonly offered on an outpatient basis. In some cases, such as when a co-occurring mental health disorder or poly drug addiction complicates the treatment, inpatient care is recommended.

To learn more about marijuana addiction treatments in your area and to make contact with someone that can help you choose an appropriate level/intensity of care, call the National Resource Center at 866-323-5607. Treatment specialists are available 24 hours a day and can help you to take an easy first step  learning whats available near you.

You can also find support at Marijuana Anonymous meetings, as 12 step program tailored to cannabis users.

Staying Clean After Treatment

Lifestyle changes should never substitute entirely for addiction treatment, but people in marijuana recovery can take several proactive steps to reduce their risks of relapse. After treatment and cessation of marijuana use, ways to stay clean for the long-haul include:

Avoid places and people that tempt you to smoke marijuana
Tell people around you clearly that you have quit and ask them not to smoke around you or invite you to smoke
Increase your physical activity  exercise is a great way to boost your mood and keep cravings at bay
Keep a list of reasons why you quit using in your wallet, so you can remind yourself why you quit when you feel tempted to use
Get rid of all marijuana accessories and paraphernalia
Dont simply switch from marijuana to another drug of abuse or another unhealthy lifestyle practice (gambling, for example)
Get a good nights sleep (tired people are more anxious and more apt to make snap decisions)
Eat a balanced diet  eating well can keep your mood stable and you feeling good and strong
Stay involved in marijuana addiction treatment


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Diameed said:
			
		

> This may help however *psychological addiction**can produce Physiological symptoms.
> 
> Cannabis contains 483 compounds. At least 80 of these are cannabinoids.
> 
> ...



:goodposting: Diameed.

I've met a cpl 'heads that are a detriment to the movement and I've always said that "marijuana isn't for everyone" and these ppl with physcological addiction to mj are these few. They are like crackheads for marijuana and it's just crazy. Quality of life has been decreased because of this and it'svery sad to see. Now, there's very few of these ppl that are "addicted" in the clinical sense but they do definately exist.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 12, 2012)

Ifin I ever find myself addicted to mj I will have to kill myself so I dont go lookin  pooooooo noblem!

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2012)

wowzers, Backwoods, time to puff puff *PASS*, bud...:rofl:


----------



## Diameed (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey lol I am with you on this


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 12, 2012)

Yup I be checkin time to time too. Be settin firside and askin myself "Yual addicted to this here shine and this here pipe?" Then I answers meself and says "nope" then I be sayin "fine then, So I dont have to kills ya" then I be sayin "nope not today friend" then we carry on fireside like couple idjets till the shine make me warm and off we go to bed. Wife keep hearin bout the threesome I give her but she keep askin when the other pilgrem showin up and I tells her he here already bout she just tells me shuts up and goes to sleep now LOL. I keeps her thinkin I do!

BWD


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently had to quit because I was unemployed I smoked nightly to help me sleep. When I quit things kinda sucked and my sleep pattern was messed up because I was just use to that assist to get me to sleep... I started to get a little bit depressed (mainly my friend had passed away a few months ago) and I kept just thinking about it... During the day time when I was busy doing things it was like every other day but then in the evening time when I wasnt doing anything (my normal sit around and get high time to relax) was when I got a little depressed. Weed isnt chemically or physically addictive but once you get in a routine it feels really weird to stop after smoking daily for a yr+. It will pass in time once you get use to not smoking.. I look forward to being able to light up very soon again; and it means my tolerance is gone Woo Hoo!!! lol. Yeah I have some crazyyyyyy dreams since I quit, but I had better sleep and dreams when I was still smoking (when I got those heavy indica strains, sativas would keep me awake all night sometimes).


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 9, 2012)

since my arrest i have been clean for a week and a half and the dreams are back since i stoped.more like vived nightmares sucks been having trouble sleeping and stayin asleep


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 17, 2012)

BWD man I love your post I laugh my *** off.


----------



## xlimited (Dec 22, 2012)

Well One thing I noticed about quit smoking weed, I had to quit for a job cold turkey. Before I would never remember my dreams at all I felt like I haven't dreamed in years. Then about a week after I quit I could remember at at least one dream a night, It was the Short Term Memory loss from the THC, I'm assuming. Maybe you were having disturbing nightmares before but you just couldn't remember them.


----------

